# Hexagonal Clay Pipe



## celticman (Jul 20, 2010)

Any idea where I can purchase Hexagonal Clay Pipe at a reasonable cost?

They seem to be an excellent hiding place for African Cichlids.


----------



## garryism (Nov 2, 2010)

just found what you were looking for... and it's right near you! 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-garden-Hexagonal-clay-pipes-6-8-long-W0QQAdIdZ276397052


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a few of these to sell in Burlington. Also some clay pot caves, driftwood, etc.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Betz usually has a skid of 12" long Hex Pipe for about $6.50 ea.

http://www.betzcutstone.com/

You may want to check availablity and price.


----------

